# Winners Cup One Loft Race for 2010 !



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.winnerscupusa.com/


Last year we had a thread concerning the famous Winners Cup One Loft Race run by Bill Hatcher, and it turned out that several regular members and contributors here at Pigeon Talk were participating in this race. So I thought I would start another thread for this particular event and see who on this forum might be sending pigeons to this event for 2010 ?

For those not familiar with the Winners Cup, their format will be different this year. They will be conducting six races this year from 125 to 350 miles. At the end of this event, they will crown a "Super Champion" and a "Champion Breeder". The competition has been so fierce in recent years they managed to intimidate me, I almost considered simply flying in our Combine's YB auction and sending my birds there instead. It was my wife who told me something along the lines of "Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained"....her confidence level in me, has always been higher then my own, in spite my occasional self boasting on here.....

So, if your thinking it is time to try out in the majors, here is a chance to get up to the plate and swing with some BIG BOYS. With a perch fee of only $100 and a capital fee of only $250 it is one of the more economical races out there....and if you win....you get a full page ad of your smiling face in the Racing Pigeon Digest and you get to take home some coins for the wife, and I can tell you, they love that part !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Winners Cup Yearling Event An Added Bonus !*

What I think is pretty interesting is a proposed yearling race, following the end of this year's 2010 event. Where else in the country can you get in on 9 different races in which to test your bird's mettle ? Here is the message I found on the Winners Cup site, that I orginally missed. 

*Your 2010 Winnerscup entry can now be rolled over into
a yearling race series in spring of 2011. If you decide to
participate you simply pay a perch fee at the end of this
years Winnerscup series that qualifies your birds to race 
in 2011. The series will be 200/300/500 . We will post the
entry fee soon. Series is expected to take place in March/
April. We will in spring be having the ABC races and also
the Winnerscup Yearling Classic.

call bill hatcher for any questions you may have at:

580 235 3388*

I know of some lesser events which have held such races, but this is the first time I have seen an event on the level of a Winners Cup, hold such a contest. I mean this has even caused some debate with Lewis Burns my loft manager and myself. Lew claims that we will simply lose our birds in 500 mile events, since we breed for 150 to 350 mile events. I don't know how competitive our birds might be, but get lost ?! I don't think so.....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, Gerald (Kalapati) took 1st and 2nd last year with 2 hens. He's a member of our Filipino pigeon group here at PT.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Yeah, Gerald (Kalapati) took 1st and 2nd last year with 2 hens. He's a member of our Filipino pigeon group here at PT.


well....yeah....how could anyone forget....he like massacred the competition three ways to Sunday....not only took 1st and 2nd in the BIG one....he also took Champion Bird and Champion Breeder...and he rode home in an Armored Car he made so much loot !!! 

If he cleans our clock again like that this year.....well, I might have to find an event he has never heard of !!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> http://www.winnerscupusa.com/
> 
> So, if your thinking it is time to try out in the majors, here is a chance to get up to the plate and swing with some BIG BOYS. With a perch fee of only $100 and a capital fee of only $250 it is one of the more economical races out there....and if you win....*you get a full page ad of your smiling face in the Racing Pigeon Digest and you get to take home some coins for the wife, and I can tell you, they love that part* !!




who would not have a smiling face with that cash i took home. my wife used to hate my racing pigeon hobby but when i gave her the winning check i got from winnerscup her question now is when's the next check comin...lol

























kalapati
San Diego


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kalapati said:


> who would not have a smiling face with that cash i took home. my wife used to hate my racing pigeon hobby but when i gave her the winning check i got from winnerscup her question now is when's the next check comin...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Gerald !! 

Now you are sitting out this year right ?!

And you did what with that check !!! You gave it to the wife ??????? Are you kidding me ?!!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> well....yeah....how could anyone forget....he like massacred the competition three ways to Sunday....not only took 1st and 2nd in the BIG one....he also took Champion Bird and Champion Breeder...and he rode home in an Armored Car he made so much loot !!!
> 
> If he cleans our clock again like that this year.....well, I might have to find an event he has never heard of !!





BTW some of the money went to this new loft i'm building now:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=44044&referrerid=6655

















kalapati
San Diego


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would've done the same Gerald!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*Hey Mr SFL...got this email from Bill today*

Breeders;

my apology for the delay on todays toss report. Birds are in fine, but report is not uploading to Wincompanion for you to see. I have a call into Terry to see what the problem is. Report will be posted shortly when he finds the issue. 

There were two birds in front this a.m. , both SFL birds. More to come on report, please be patient.

thanks,
bill

http://winnerscupusa.com


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting !! Yeah, when you see results like this, is gives one hope !! 

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportB.php?rid=MQ==&skin=winner


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kalapati said:


> BTW some of the money went to this new loft i'm building now:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=44044&referrerid=6655
> 
> ...


Glad to see you "Invested" some of your winnings back into the "business" ! 
Just try a leave a little bit of money on the table this year, so that I can buy a bag of feed this year !!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Nothing like tooting your own horn !! 

But, what are the odds ?! I am afraid that this will give me bad luck !! Who wins a training toss, twice in a row ? 

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportB.php?rid=MQ==&skin=winner


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Nothing like tooting your own horn !!
> 
> But, what are the odds ?! I am afraid that this will give me bad luck !! Who wins a training toss, twice in a row ?
> 
> http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportB.php?rid=MQ==&skin=winner




nice performance of your birds warren. i have a feeling that you'll be bringing home the big bucks. that's how my 2 birds performed last year at the cup. they're always on top of the results during the training. 

i wish you all the best this season!!!


gerald
San Diego


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

What gets me is why would the birds be so far apart from a 45 mile toss. No less a blow home. If I took my birds 45 miles and they came home that far apart I'd be happy that the first few did good but I'd be really disappointed in the rest of the birds. But I have to give your birds props they've been up at the top twice already that's gotta tell you somthing. I just hope your sake they aren't like my bird number 25 the training champ. On 75% of the tosses she's the first bird in the clock. But she's been in three races so far and I've only clocked her once about 21 mins off the pace.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> What gets me is why would the birds be so far apart from a 45 mile toss. No less a blow home. If I took my birds 45 miles and they came home that far apart I'd be happy that the first few did good but I'd be really disappointed in the rest of the birds. .


I'd guess, the birds were not tired and just wanted more more airtime.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Thanks for posting !! Yeah, when you see results like this, is gives one hope !!
> 
> http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportB.php?rid=MQ==&skin=winner


Nice!!!!! Hey....Warren the 0003 & 0004 birds are nestmate? It migth be too soon to predict but you Never know,keep crossing your fingers.....


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

A_Smith said:


> I'd guess, the birds were not tired and just wanted more more airtime.


 So what your saying is Warrens birds were just tired and landed while the other birds were just messing around up in the air because they felt good.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> So what your saying is Warrens birds were just tired and landed while the other birds were just messing around up in the air because they felt good.


Maybe his birds just know the trap is a safe place. And they are saving some of the extra energy for the "big" race.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess I got a little too excited, a bit too soon. I think it was SFL 4 that apparently said the heck with this place and headed to parts unknown. 

In this latest 200 mile race, looks like the difference between 1st Place and Money and Glory and 20th place...is about 10 seconds. 

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReport.php?rid=NA==&skin=winner

Maybe the only "Glory" will be this year's PT One Loft Classic....but there are a number of races still to go.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I guess I got a little too excited, a bit too soon. I think it was SFL 4 that apparently said the heck with this place and headed to parts unknown.
> 
> In this latest 200 mile race, looks like the difference between 1st Place and Money and Glory and 20th place...is about 10 seconds.
> 
> ...


Looks like Ganus has a bit to brag about. About time he started doing something with those high dollar birds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Looks like Ganus has a bit to brag about. About time he started doing something with those high dollar birds.




Don't worry, I am sure if Mike's bird gets into the money, ya all will read about it on the cover of RPD, and then for $3500 or so, you can buy yer self a young bird from the stud that produced the winner, and then maybe you will be able to breed yourself some to !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Winners Cup Update !*

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReport.php?rid=NQ==&skin=winner

Take a look folks at the #8 bird, close relative to the winner of PT's One Lofe event ! 

And lastest update from Bill Hatcher, operator of the Winners Cup !

Oct-26-2010 Breeders; who would ever think that race would turn out like that? No doubt the birds were blown past the loft and had to double back. Fortunately this morning, there was a Northwind which aided in their return to the loft. We are hoping to get the balance back though. The date for the next race is unknown. Everything at this point rests on the rest and recovery for the team. We are doing all we know of to boost their rebound for a successful run at the 300. We will keep you all posted. Congratulations to Mike Ganus for being out in front by 33 minutes. Also to Smithfamily lofts for the first Platinum bird clocked. until tomorrow.. bill


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was looking into one loft races to send some birds to next year because I'm going to be taking in some birds for the IF Convention race next year and I don't wanna end up with to many birds. I thought this would be a good one. But I was looking at the prizes for this series and I can't see how it would be worth spending 100 perch fee then 250 per bird plus shipping for a chance to win those prizes. Maybe in other areas it's worth it since most ppl don't have many races they can fly out of thier own loft with prizes bigger then these races. But here I can buy bands or bonds for a handful of races for 50 to 100 a band to race for 5,000 to 30,000. Then I can buy birds for the auction races starting at 25 for the chance to win 5,000 to 9,000. Look at the race I won last weekend I paid 25 bucks to get my bird back in the auction and he won me the race and the 5,000 first prize. But idk I always wanted to enter some of these one loft races but when I really look at them I realize I'm better off buying more bands/bond/birds for the races I can fly out of my own loft. I mean just for the $100 perch fee I can buy a WTCM band and get a free back up band for the chance to win 30,000 or I can buy 4 $25 birds in one of the auctions for one of the auction races and win 9,000 for first.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I was looking into one loft races to send some birds to next year because I'm going to be taking in some birds for the IF Convention race next year and I don't wanna end up with to many birds. I thought this would be a good one. But I was looking at the prizes for this series and I can't see how it would be worth spending 100 perch fee then 250 per bird plus shipping for a chance to win those prizes. Maybe in other areas it's worth it since most ppl don't have many races they can fly out of thier own loft with prizes bigger then these races. But here I can buy bands or bonds for a handful of races for 50 to 100 a band to race for 5,000 to 30,000. Then I can buy birds for the auction races starting at 25 for the chance to win 5,000 to 9,000. Look at the race I won last weekend I paid 25 bucks to get my bird back in the auction and he won me the race and the 5,000 first prize. But idk I always wanted to enter some of these one loft races but when I really look at them I realize I'm better off buying more bands/bond/birds for the races I can fly out of my own loft. I mean just for the $100 perch fee I can buy a WTCM band and get a free back up band for the chance to win 30,000 or I can buy 4 $25 birds in one of the auctions for one of the auction races and win 9,000 for first.


 Apparently you have a good loft location, and are a good handler, and so maybe those elements along with your birds make buying $25 bands a good deal for you. Since you are already $5000 ahead of the game, it would seem as though you could do both. 

The overall winner at the Winners Cup last year won around $25000. So I don't exactly see your point. If you are looking at putting out a small amount of money in order to win a larger prise, then skip the pigeon racing altogether and simply buy a Power Ball ticket for $2 and then you could win many millions, this week it is $72 Million.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*If*

Walter put me down for the IF next year


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know it isn't my loft location since if it was the 15 to 20 guys within a mile of radius of me would basically have the same advantage and most of the combine winner are either real short of me or way past me since I'm stuck in the middle. I also don't know how much of it is my handling. But it might be a part since I win races in my location when the winds aren't in my favor. Like the race I won this weekend it was a long enders race with the wind blowing the birds up to the north shore a bit. And I'm in the middle on the southern half of the island so I won this race out of turn sorta speak. But it also could be I just have good birds. I really don't give away or let other ppl buy any of my birds even when the offer me decent money for them. I feel I still need to build up my stock more b4 I can let any of decent stuff go. But the last 2 years I've put birds in my clubs Great South Bay Classic and the birds I've entered wound up being the best birds in the handlers loft. Last year the guy put both of my birds in every race becasue they were the only birds he was clocking good coming in the top 10 vs around 300 birds multiple times. But I think he burnt them out since they stopped clocking high on the sheets after the 8th race of the season and he still shipped them in the 9th and then into the Classic. They were his first 2 birds home but out of the money. This year another guy has one of my birds for that race and once again it's the guys best bird. I didn't give him the bird until the end of june when he was still a lil squeaker and some how he had him in the first race of the season in August and he clocked him and he was 10th with him in the club 2 weeks ago vs 274 birds. He beat me with my own pigeon. Hopfully he'll clock him this weekend in the Classic race.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Logistics*

Like anything we all know "IT TAKES MONEY TO MAKE MONEY" BUT in todays economy us people with LESS money need to be selective,,, Walter best bet is $100 per band for WTCM race 1st prize $30K plus and u don't have to pay entry fees or perch fees


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The 350 mile race was today and it kinda looks like the trining tosses with a few birds making good times and then the rest doing pretty crappy.

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReport.php?rid=Nw==&skin=winner


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Melsloft said:


> Like anything we all know "IT TAKES MONEY TO MAKE MONEY" BUT in todays economy us people with LESS money need to be selective,,, Walter best bet is $100 per band for WTCM race 1st prize $30K plus and u don't have to pay entry fees or perch fees


 Those kinds of events are fine. But, they are not the same thing as a One Loft event, where the birds of course are fed, trained, and fly back to the same location. With those various futurity and band types of races, it comes down to loft location, handler, management, etc......and then on race day, which way the wind is blowing. Sounds a lot more like a lottery ticket to me, then to an event which is designed to show the best bred birds. That's the reason why all of the best lofts fill up first in those furity types of events. And let's face it, the best birds in the world, in the wrong hands, in the wrong loft, won't make a spect of difference.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I know it isn't my loft location since if it was the 15 to 20 guys within a mile of radius of me would basically have the same advantage and most of the combine winner are either real short of me or way past me since I'm stuck in the middle. I also don't know how much of it is my handling. But it might be a part since I win races in my location when the winds aren't in my favor. Like the race I won this weekend it was a long enders race with the wind blowing the birds up to the north shore a bit. And I'm in the middle on the southern half of the island so I won this race out of turn sorta speak.* But it also could be I just have good birds.* I really don't give away or let other ppl buy any of my birds even when the offer me decent money for them. I feel I still need to build up my stock more b4 I can let any of decent stuff go. But the last 2 years I've put birds in my clubs Great South Bay Classic* and the birds I've entered wound up being the best birds in the handlers loft*. Last year the guy put both of my birds in every race becasue they were the only birds he was clocking good* coming in the top 10 vs around 300 birds multiple times*. But I think he burnt them out since they stopped clocking high on the sheets after the 8th race of the season and he still shipped them in the 9th and then into the Classic. They were his first 2 birds home but out of the money. This year another guy has one of my birds for that race and once again it's the guys best bird. I didn't give him the bird until the end of june when he was still a lil squeaker and some how he had him in the first race of the season in August and he clocked him and *he was 10th with him in the club 2 weeks ago vs 274 birds*. He beat me with my own pigeon. Hopfully he'll clock him this weekend in the Classic race.


Sounds like you are ready to test your birds on a National stage if you ask me. Pick your very best pairs of breeders and pick the one you think represents your very best, and then lets test it on a National Stage, with a series of races, with some of the top lofts in the country. For the price of a used shipping box and postage, I will allow you to ship a bird to either the Winners Cup or the Flamingo International Challenge and be a member of the Smith Family Loft YB race team entrys.  That way it won't cost you any money to find out how good your birds are outside your club where you are flying with a few hundred local birds. Your only investment would be getting the bird to the race, and your reward will be knowing how your breeding stacks up when compared to birds all housed and trained to same location.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It seems that Ganus birds do well at the longer distances. I suppose it is the same with SFL loft. I also notice that Ganus sends lots of birds to the races.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah he does from what I heard Ganus had 60 birds in the IF Convention race this year even though I only counted 41 GFL birds on the list of birds in the race. His best bird did end up 2nd but still out of 41 birds he only had 3 in the money. The guy who was the winning handler used to fly up here on Long Island he was in my club in 1999 when I first topped the combine. He was telling everybody he won the race and I was saying I know I got you with one of my birds for sure Idk about the second since I lost over 2 mins getting her in the coop. He was telling me he was 8 miles past me when he was only 6 miles so I wound up getting him with both and wound up 1st and 2nd in the club and combine vs 2000 birds and he was 3rd in both.

Here's the link to the 2010 If Convention results.
http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search&cgifunction=form


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Sounds like you are ready to test your birds on a National stage if you ask me. Pick your very best pairs of breeders and pick the one you think represents your very best, and then lets test it on a National Stage, with a series of races, with some of the top lofts in the country. For the price of a used shipping box and postage, I will allow you to ship a bird to either the Winners Cup or the Flamingo International Challenge and be a member of the Smith Family Loft YB race team entrys.  That way it won't cost you any money to find out how good your birds are outside your club where you are flying with a few hundred local birds. Your only investment would be getting the bird to the race, and your reward will be knowing how your breeding stacks up when compared to birds all housed and trained to same location.


Thanks for the offer it's really generous of you but if I'm gonna send birds to a one loft race I'm gonna send my own team. You know as well as I do sending one bird to a race really doesn't prove anything if that bird did end up doing good it could just be luck or if it didn't it could just been a dud and not cut out to for racing. As you know even in the best loft every bird doesn't turn out to be a good bird. So even sending one team to a race doesn't prove anything it has to be proven over a bunch of races. So I won't really know if they are any good on the national level for some time. Like your team you sent to this race this year didn't turn out to be anything special but that doesn't prove your birds aren't any good you just sent the wrong birds this year or you just didn't get lucky. Since I think luck plays a big part of winning these one loft races. Unless you win way more then your share like some ppl do then you can't say it's luck it's just that they have good birds or the money to pack the race with birds so they have better odds then everybody else like some ppl do. Atleast you only send a few birds and don't send birds to 50 dif races so I would say your 2 wins in the flamingo would be winning more then your share.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeon0446,
Based on how your birds perform in your local races, I think they are ready to "play" with the big boys.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

